# Interested in new SLR digital



## Dolphin (May 21, 2004)

I know the "which one to buy" posts have been done and re-done. Will go back and see if I can find some. 

I have a friend who just purchased the "new" Sony 10+mpx (don't remember the model) and WOW! does it take some nice pictures. 

I have three digital cameras, but just not satisfied with them. I have and still use a Pentax 35mm and would consider a Pentax digital slr if the lens' would work on the digital camera. I have 5 or so different lenses and multipliers, flash, etc.

My question is where do you guy's purchase your high-end digital Slurs? I would like to do a hands on with some of the different model and talk with a reputable sales rep that could answer my questions regarding features.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

For me in Austin, I talk to Precision Camera. There must be some similar local camera stores in Houston. Precision will price match internet sites like B&H Photo, or any of the big box stores. They figure in the shipping costs too and match their price against the competition plus shipping. It is more than fair in my opinion, and I'll buy local because I can try the camera first hand, and don't have to deal with the hassle of RMAs or shipping should I need to return it. It is also nice to be able to take in my memory card to the store, try out a camera and/or lens, then take my memory card home and look at the photos in detail to help me decide.

Also, hang on and wait another 1-2 weeks. There is likely to be a slew of new models announced at one of the big industry shows coming up in February.


----------



## my3peas (Jan 9, 2007)

Houston has Houston Camera Exchange and also Houston Camera Co-Op. While I've not gotten down there yet, I've heard/read nothing but great things about both places. 

There's also Wolf/Ritz. The reps at these haven't been very helpful in my experience. They just haven't really shown a lot of interest in me or my potential purchase, And I've felt that I had to ask the questions when they don't provide a lot of info. JMO


----------



## Dolphin (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for the info. I got my Pentax at the Houston Camera Exchange. Do they also sell new? 

Pocket good advise on waiting. I am just at the research stage now. Am getting a bonus at work and then income tax return and am thinking maybe.. just maybe I can swing it! I am not an impulse buyer and have great patience, especially if the price is right! LOL.


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

You said "High end" so take a look at this baby. I believe it probably fits the bill. 
http://www.adorama.com/HSCF39MSH2K.html?sid=11713243541877896


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

The Sony that your friend bought (assuming it is a Dslr) is the A100. I own a Sony "almost Dslr" .....DSC H5 12x TP ...which is perfect for my needs, but maybe not yours. 

The interesting thing about the Sony A100 is that Minolta A lenses fit right in. I have a couple from a Minolta 35mm that I own. I sincerely doubt that I will ever want to go the DSLR route...but at least I've got the lenses all bought and paid for if I choose that way to go. regards, Rich


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Oh yes...definitely wait for the Feb shows. The least that will happen is that the present models should come down some in price. Rich


----------



## NechesBobcat (Feb 2, 2007)

I've looked at those Hasselblad cameras before... Call me crazy but do you think they may be a little over priced? The ISO only goes from 50-400. My Canon 30D goes from 100-3200 and it only $40,000 dollars cheaper.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

I bought my Rebel XT off the internet from Beach Camera. Perfect sale, shipping, etc. I've also bought several items from B&H Photo with the same results. Somehow I keep getting drawn back to B&H.

On a side note, there are a lot of cameras out there on the market, but all it really takes is a good (or decent in my case) eye peeking through the viewfinder that will decide what is a good picture and what is not. Good luck in your search. Show us some pics when you get it.
Mike

Mike


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Just one small point regarding "looking through the viewfinder".. I owned my DSC H5 for two days before I finally found the adjustment for vision....well hidden under the viewfinder. I thought I had purchased a dog for a while. Rich


----------



## Saltwater Servitude (Mar 18, 2006)

PMA is happening around the middle of March, so take your time on the research. There wasn't a lot announced at Photokina this year in the way of high end so we may see some smoking hot new models from the big boys come out. 

Now if you don't mind, I'm going to step outside and give an offering of rum and a fine Cuban cigar to the Nikon D3 voodoo doll. 

I can dream can't I?

Richg99, I hit my little diopter adjustment once and couldn't figure out why the lens wasn't focusing quite right. I only adjusted it once when I first got mine, so I didn't think about it right away. Don't even get me started on accidentally moving the focus point which is way too easy to do on my baby.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

You know, your friend also could have purchased a Sony R1 10 mgp. Is is NOT a DSLR, but has some great glass. Rich


----------



## newsalty (Aug 14, 2005)

*Pentax Camera*

I bought 3 compact digital cameras and finally got the Pentax K100D. While its only a 6MP camera, it is by far the best I've used and seen. It took me a little over a month to fully master (not sure anyone could really ever master any camera) but I've seen nothing that comes close to ease of use and quality of pictures.

You also said that you have an older Pentax. My K100D takes all lenses including the older M42 mounts (need to buy an adaptor $15). You should be able to use all your existing lenses and accessories with the 100D, 110D or 10D from Pentax.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

I'll have a 30D to let go once I recieve and ck out the 1DMll. I,ll also have 2 great lenses for it I won't be able to use any longer 10-22mm and a 17-85IS.


----------



## Dolphin (May 21, 2004)

*Thanks*



Gator_Nutz said:


> You said "High end" so take a look at this baby. I believe it probably fits the bill.
> http://www.adorama.com/HSCF39MSH2K.html?sid=11713243541877896


Not that high end - $42,000 LOL! That is nearly half a house!



richg99 said:


> The Sony that your friend bought (assuming it is a Dslr) is the A100. I own a Sony "almost Dslr" .....DSC H5 12x TP ...which is perfect for my needs, but maybe not yours.


Can you educate me? What is the difference? What is DSC?

Thanks all for your input. Going to the B&H site now to dream!


----------



## rangerjohn (May 15, 2006)

Gator_Nutz said:


> You said "High end" so take a look at this baby. I believe it probably fits the bill.
> http://www.adorama.com/HSCF39MSH2K.html?sid=11713243541877896


hey it went up since i got mine (yeah right)

i have gotten several lenses in the past from the camera coop in houston and they have great people/ service/ products new and used.

they will also buy your old stuff for more then most places.
i am about to take my minolta stuff down to them actually.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Dolphin ... DSC is a model designation that Sony uses for its cameras. If you wanted to get a lot of information on any of their cameras....you can put Sony DSC H5 into Google or any search engine. You can probably get by with just Sony H5, or Sony R1. The DSC H5 series is considered an ultra-zoom camera. Canon; Sony; Kodak; Panasonic; Olympus and others all make ultra zoom ...non-DSLR...cameras. 

The Sony R1 is a big, ten megapixel; mini-zoom lens. It is NOT a DSLR (Digital Single Lens Reflex). DSLR's are able to have their lenses changed and replaced. Non DLSR cameras do not have that attribute.

DSLRs can produce outstanding pictures..but you do have to have more than one ( sometime many more than one ) lenses to cover the waterfront. 

i.e. MY DSC H5 can zoom from (effective ) 36mm to 432mm without changing anything. DSLR folks will tell you, and they may well be right, that changing lenses to get the same range is worth it...as their picture quality is so much better. I have no data to either support nor to dispute that. 

I'm happy where I am and do not want to carry a lot of extra lenses around for a daily shooting episode. I do carry a single tele-extender for my bird shots. 

No right nor wrong way...just different ways. Rich


----------



## galbayfisher (May 28, 2004)

*Hasseblad ISO*

Unless i'm all wet, small ISO range has to do with the resolution. Recall, very fine print or slide film had very small ISO. Takes more time to properly develop. I believe the shutter speed is also very slow comparatively speaking on the H camera.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

ISOs of 80-and 100 give better resolution than higher ISOs. The use of ISOs of 1000 or more in a P& S camera ( the Sony H series is a P&S camera) is unrealistic, IMHO. I shoot up to 400 and have used 800 occasionally. That was sufficient for my limited needs. P&S cameras, generally, give poorer LOW LIGHT performance than DSLRs. 

Shutter speeds to 1/1000ths are all that I anticipate needing. 

P&S cameras generally have longer shutter delay between shots.
P&S cameras often do not have "hot shoes" for their flashes. 
P&S cameras usually do not record in RAW.

In many things.... boating and cameras,........ there are trade-offs. In our little Carolina Skiff boating group... we often suggest that people buy a boat for whatever it is that they do 80/90% of the time. 

regards, Rich


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

I've had mixed experiences with Houston Camera Exchange. Overall, I love the store and the awesome inventory they have. My main problem with them has been with different sales people over the last 3 years. Sometimes I go in and the person that helps me actually acts like they want to answer questions and sell me something at a fair price. The other 70% of the time I have been there, it has been like talking to a car salesman. They have often quoted me prices that were above the actual list price - like I'm some kind of idiot! When I question that, they usually give me the "I have to talk to my manager" line and come back with a lower, yet still unreasonable price. For that reason alone, I pretty much avoid the store unless I absolutely have to have something right away. I have spent over $10k on gear over the internet this year that could have easily gone to them. Ultimately I would rather pay a little more and support a local business but I can't do that with them. Rude salespersons that act like it is a burden to help or even talk to you is where I draw the line. Typically, if I ask to look at something (i.e. take it out of the case), it usually means I plan on buying it. I've left that store several times with a couple thousand dollars in my wallet, only to go straight home and order from B&H who is always reliable and helpful.


Sorry to go on a rant, this thread just hit a bit of a sore subject with me.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Why not take a printout of your internet deal to that store, and ask them to match it? If they really want your business, they will, and it's worth it to have the gear in hand before purchace and not have to worry about shipping it back if there's a problem. I do exactly that with Precision Camera in Austin without a problem.


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

They refuse to match or try to come close to internet prices. Once you ask about internet prices, they pretty much blow you off and go to the next person. I guess there's a lot of rich people in Houston that just go in there and buy a bunch of pro gear without paying any attention to the prices.

All that said, I have had some good experiences there lately. I did purchase a 105mm VR macro lens and the R1C1 for near internet prices without even having to negotiate the prices with a salesman. I guess it just depends on who is helping you and what kind of mood they are in. To give them the benefit of the doubt, I would imagine there's a pretty large number of window shoppers that come through the store every day. I would imagine it gets pretty old having to constantly discuss gear and get things out of the display cases for people who have no intention of purchasing those items to begin with.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

I believe that is exactly what the advantage of shopping in their store is suppose to be about. Friendly sales people who want to put it in your hand ,not tired of it. Many years ago that store was a nationally known cool place to shop but the internet has changed things and they are riding on the past reputation. That said I still visit them and they are always semi busy to busy most of the time so their doing something right.


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

I know the internet has hurt a lot of mom & pop businesses, which is why I would prefer to pay a little more just to support a local business. I still go in there when I'm on that side of town and will buy from them when I can. I just don't plan on making any "big" purchases there.


----------



## droneone (Mar 24, 2005)

Dolphin said:


> I have three digital cameras, but just not satisfied with them. I have and still use a Pentax 35mm and would consider a Pentax digital slr if the lens' would work on the digital camera. I have 5 or so different lenses and multipliers, flash, etc.


I'm a little late to the party here (and it's been a while since I've been around), but the K10D from pentax will work with most (if not all) k*-mount lenses. Which is good if you've got a bunch of great lenses laying around. I wouldn't make a decision based on one lens alone - unless you psent several $k on it =)

That being said however, the k-mount lenses have been produced for a LONG time, and you can buy them on the cheap just about everywhere. Not all of them are great, but getting a 10MP body + lens for < $1k, and then getting another good 10 lenses for less than $1k is something that pretty much no other dSLR can say.

The K10D will probably be my next camera, I've been using a 645 for some time, and have always been happy with my pentax gear. But then again, I'm a holga fanatic - so you should take what I say with a grain of salt. *grin*

!c


----------

